# Oregon Super Queens!



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Here are a couple of pictures taken today December 21 of 5 frame nucs overwintered with Old Sol Oregon Super queens.
WOW am I ever happy with these queens so far.
Am I ever going to be glad to have these to use in almonds.
Super good job by John Jacob of Old Sol Industries, Rogue River Oregon!!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC01080_zps50148d20.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC01077_zps6398faf3.jpg


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Previous threads show John produces some very quality cells. That really reflects on queen performance. :thumbsup:


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the nice plug Harry. Those things are going to explode in the spring.

Looking like another dry year in the making. Great for early matings but bad for everything else. We probably will be needing some help on the queen picking side of the house.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

I've used John's Selects in my hives for years...a few years ago I opt for one of his program queens...it was the best hive I have ever had and so far still is thanks to her excellent daughter...keep up the good work, John.

Corinne
from Brookings, Or....it is dry here also on the Southern Oregon Coast where it should be raining..


----------

